
Researchers propose ballistic capture as cheaper path to Mars - jonbaer
http://phys.org/news/2014-12-ballistic-capture-cheaper-path-mars.html
======
pepijndevos
Has anyone verified this method in KSP?

~~~
azernik
I doubt it would work in KSP - as far as I can tell, it depends on using the
gravitational pull of the target body to slow down while still outside of its
SOI. KSP uses a simplification where it ignores the gravitational pull of all
bodies except the one in whose SOI you currently are. (AFAIU, this is mostly
to simplify the mental model for players, though there are also performance
benefits.)

